
ZeroTierOne: A Smart Ethernet Switch for Earth - BuuQu9hu
https://github.com/zerotier/ZeroTierOne
======
dsl
This is basically peer-to-peer routing over VPN tunnels. The default mesh
(Earth) is built using hijacked IP space, which isn't a great sign that they
have networking expertise.

~~~
api
Earth is just a test network for demo purposes. You can create your own with
any IP scheme you want or none at all. It's sort of like VXLAN over a P2P
network.

This has been on HN at least once before and it's under very active
development. The next version is going to have rules and micro segmentation
and a bunch of other stuff.

